# Walter oh dear



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Twyla, I wish for you and your crew a few more dull moments to balance all the "adventures"


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope you get things sorted and settled once again. Would it also be worth testing thyroid levels? Walter is on the young side for hyperthyroidism, but it too can affect behaviour, making a cat touchy and irritable.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks fjm, I'll discuss that with the vet when I see her. Walter is distressed, though it is so subtle he's more friendly and he's back to glaring at Gracie, usually the dogs and I are boring and not worthy of attention


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Weight loss is the other classic symptom, but, as with so many things, cats don't always read the books...!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Twyla, this is serious, really serious. It's no longer a one time event, it's grown into a _habit_ that threatens the well-being, health, and safety of your three poodles. I dread the day that you could come home from work to a one-eyed poodle. 

Since you're dead set against declawing and/or he might be too old for this choice, please do what must be done: rehome Walter. I don't say this lightly b/c I have a sense of how you feel about your pets. 

But sometimes the choices we'd prefer are out of our hands. You'd like to keep Walter _and_ to keep your poodles safe from him, but I don't see how you can have it both ways b/c Walter won't let you. By now, your poodles are probably walking on eggshells around him. Take pride that you've done your best. 

We're here for you.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww poor Walter and poor pups. I have cats too and have to watch them as they have no fear of Renn but if he pounces on them he could get scratched so I avoid it. Perhaps you cold keep Walter locked in one room and not allow the dogs access to it. He would have his personal space and not feel threatened by the pups?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Everyone should know Walter separated from the dogs when I am not home and these incidences are completely my fault, Walter gained access to food he shouldn't have which is totally on me, that is causing him this pain it's obvious to me now he is in distress but I should of dealt his symptoms sooner.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am sorry you are having 'Walter Woes' again, but knowing you, you'll have them all taken care of in the best way you see fit, in no time! Good Luck!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I should have taken Walter to the vet two weeks ago, I personally have been sick the past week or so, not in my best form. And Leonard and Pia are not totally innocent either they do on occasion tear off after Walter, who usually takes it in stride and completely ignores them, slowly ambling off.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Vita said:


> Twyla, this is serious, really serious. It's no longer a one time event, it's grown into a _habit_ that threatens the well-being, health, and safety of your three poodles. I dread the day that you could come home from work to a one-eyed poodle.
> 
> Since you're dead set against declawing and/or he might be too old for this choice, please do what must be done: rehome Walter. I don't say this lightly b/c I have a sense of how you feel about your pets.
> 
> ...


Vita, 

I understand your point of view, but I should have brought Walt to the vet two weeks ago when Pia got hurt and do what I am supposed to do and make sure Walter voids his bowels daily. If Walter voids his bowels daily he is a pretty content cat, very lazy happy guy.

Walter is not going to live to be old I except this, so I am not going to amputate the tips of his toes.

will point out declawing a cat with behavior issues only makes it worse, making it more likely they will bite because they have no other defense.

As for re-homing him, I will point out it is harder for a healthy adult male cat to get adopted couple that with a severe medical issue and a bit of a an 'tude. Walter is not cuddly, he likes the dogs better than me.

I just have to be diligent


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

twyla declawing is inhumane and I am totally on the same page with you on not considering it. I had three cats that were strictly indoor girls, but despite that would never have declawed them.


As to the other stuff I think you have always been very deeply self aware/evaluative and honest about things like Walter's health issues and Gracie's behavior concerns. I would never second guess your decision making as you are the one who lives your scenario, not me. And yeah we can all fail on bits of this kind of stuff. Like why did I think my lunch break last Saturday was a good time to get Javelin worked up over cleaning his ears before taking him into a trial ring. Totally on me as my bad that he didn't want his head touched. I own that and I would be pretty offended if anyone told me off on it.


Vita I know your heart is in the right place, but that isn't your call. Why does twyla have to feel she needs to justify herself to us? She has never been anything other than thoughtful and responsible for the well being of all of her animals.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Catherine, 
There will be opinions that I don't agree with on how I should do things, I will do what's best for me, Walter and my pups. I will a long conversation with my vet on what I need to do to keep the harmony in my house.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

twyla I hope the vet can make appropriate adjustments for Walter's care that make him happier and more cheerful. Poor boy, it is hard to be constipated or be annoyed by your ears (right Javvy pups?). And for sure a cat like Walter is not likely to be successfully rehomed. He is your boy with all of the considerations.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I can barely manage one poodle, much less three, and a (formerly) aggressive mix and now a constipated cat. Hats off to twyla! She figures it out. Hope Walter feels better soon.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That is so unfortunate. Poor Walter must be suffering a lot. It surprises me that the dogs haven’t learned from this the first time. By now they might really start making rounds around him not to get in contact.

As for walter’s nails, I agree declawing isn’t an option. I did it once 30 years ago when everyone was doing it and still regret it to this day. It is simply cruel. Have you thought about those plastic covers (don’t know the right term) that vets can put on their nails ? They last a good 4 weeks I think and they’re not too expensive and they’re totally painless. Until Walter mellows out, it would be a good option.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am back from the vet with Walter, he's back to wearing soft claws( that's what they are called Dechi), rocking a red color. 
My vet and I agree it's not his megacolon acting up, he is some what empty bowel wise, he has been regurgitating his food on a some what regular basis, I cannot tell because my furry helpers quickly remove most of the evidence. His weight is the same 13 pounds. Walter is a little unkempt and definitely out of sorts, he has a bit of gingivitis may need a dental.

Blood work has been done to check for Hyperthyroid, cancer among other things, vet suspects I.B.S. will know the results tomorrow. But most likely Walter will need an ultrasound to see what's going on in his belly.

Keep my grumpy boy in your thoughts


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I hope Walter kets to feeling better.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well Walter's blood work came back normal, however his ultrasound did not come back normal, according to the ultrasound tech, the tech would not even give an opinion. I will not know until tomorrow when the doctor can read Walter's ultrasound, my own vet said it was a good thing we did the ultrasound, all he gleaned from talking to the tech was that Walter's pancreas is laden with cysts and his intestinal walls are disturbing thick. 

Please keep my grumpy boy in your thoughts


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I am sorry to hear that the ultrasound findings are complicated. I hope the radiologist can give you a clear picture of what is going on and that a good management plan can be developed. My vet generally thinks that some level of pancreatitis is common in older cats because the pancreatic duct is very short and connects to the very first part of the small intestine where the gut lumen contents are still somewhat acidic after leaving the stomach. The thickening of the intestinal wall suggests he may be having some nutritional malabsorption issues.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thickness of the intestinal wall can be attributed to I.B.S.

But from my reading cats do not develop true Pancreatic cysts, pancreatic psuedocysts are seen in cats and are a symptomatic of Pancreatitis which is fairly rare in cats, lots of stuff can cause it: contagious infections like toxoplasmosis and distemper, exposure to poisons including insecticides and certain drugs, bacterial infection in the intestines, even direct damage to the pancreas following physical injury can can it.

I am worried, I know there isn't anything I can do at the moment but wait, my vet told me if I do not hear from him by noon to call.

I truly hope I can help my boy


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Twyla, I hope you and Walter get good news!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH Twyla! You must be on pins and needles waiting for that call tomorrow! I just hope it is something mangeable for you and Walter! A prayer for Walter at bedtime tonight is in order! Try to get a decent night's sleep too!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am also keeping you and Walter in my prayers.

I know how difficult this is for both of you.

Cathy


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thinking of you both - I hope that whatever the problems prove to be there are things you can do to mitigate them.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone I haven't heard anything yet..

this evening was nutty, Leonard has it in his little bean to harass Walter. 

In the hot second during meal time Leonard thought it was a good idea to charge full steam after Walter. 
Leonard got bit hard enough to bruise and for the little man pee all over himself. 

Leonard's puppy card has been officially revoked, he will be leashed to me until I can get Walter sorted, there will be no fun for Len unless he can leave Walter alone.

Walter could have really done serious damage but he didn't it was a warning, again we all Leonard, Walter and I carted off the the vet, Lenny is bruised again but no worse for wear. I have been home long enough to feed the dogs and the cat. I have not eaten yet, had to give Lenny a bath, about to dry him.

Lenny was being a douche, and remedial training is in order.

I am hoping to hear something soon the specialist hasn't gotten back to my vet yet.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just ugh, sorry you are still waiting and sorry Leonard was being a jerk tonight of all times.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Oi not my idea of a fun evening, especially after a really busy day. Leonard is determined to hassle Walter these days, right now Leonard is clean and dry and tethered to me. Walter is laying in the front hall.


----------

